# New Here(mumike)



## mumike (Dec 5, 2007)

I am a Technical Operations manager at a state school in PA. We do a little of everything around here, so when a problem arises i depend on boards like this to help out. We try to do as much in house as possible, but usually we need to get an expert. I have already been helped out and I have been a meber for about 8 hours.


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome to our little corner of the WWW.

They will ask you all sorts of ridiculous questions, don't respond to most of them.

Hmmm.....MU
Millersville or Mansfield?


----------



## soundlight (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard. As avkid mentioned, ignore the inquisition that may arrive shortly.

The only question that I usually ask is - do you/does your employer have a website that we could check out? We like checking out other people's space and stuff.


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

Once my question gets answered finding one will be easy.

For now:
http://www.passhe.edu/content/?/


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome!

These people are weird so ignore them unless they are saying something that doesn't involve voltage, ninjas, pirates, and units of measuring.


----------



## meghan (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard!!


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

PadawanGeek said:


> Welcome!
> These people are weird so ignore them unless they are saying something that doesn't involve voltage


Only if the word metric is anywhere in close proximity to it.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome Mike. These guys make it sound like there's a lunatic running around the booth asking people questions about measuring sytems, pirates and if you like to eat Wombat. I sure haven't seen anyone like that.


----------



## icewolf08 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well, there are plenty of lunatics running around this booth... Glad you decided to join us, feel free to pick our brains, and offer up any help to others that you can!


----------



## Van (Dec 6, 2007)

Of course there are lunatics running around, it's a booth after all. Welcome Aboard Mumike. Ask lots of questions, answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 10, 2007)

avkid said:


> Only if the word metric is anywhere in close proximity to it.



that isn't funny, gaff and i have agreed to bury that argument ON YOUR REQUEST please do not say things like that when you have already flamed others for saying similar things

oh and welcome,were not all crazy, but even the crazy ones can be helpful


----------



## Logos (Dec 10, 2007)

And even the helpful ones can be crazy.


----------



## avkid (Dec 10, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> that isn't funny, gaff and i have agreed to bury that argument ON YOUR REQUEST please do not say things like that when you have already flamed others for saying similar things
> oh and welcome,were not all crazy, but even the crazy ones can be helpful


You completely ignored the context.
I said to ignore anything involving metric and voltage in the same question.


----------

